

Stock Exchange Hacking - Know which analysts are giving you bad advice - inglor
http://blog.tipranks.com/

======
pseudometa
This looks like spam.

~~~
inglor
We're a young start up trying to innovate in the financial business. We're
trying to have investors accountable.

I'm sorry if it seems like spam - I just wanted to share the fruit of our
labor at our start up this last year and a half.

------
billpg
> Know which analysts are giving you bad advice

Check if their lips are moving. :)

------
joepet
I think every decent investor would have own judgment and will be able to spot
lies easily. So can we say taht your customer is one who fully realies on
analyst suggestions, it's quite interesting how you target him?

------
inglor
Anyone using :)?

